# 1984 Raleigh Team USA



## mbm (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello,

I purchased this bicycle in 1984 and have had it in storage since 1988.  It is still in good condition except for some superficial rust on the reflector brackets and the tires need replacing.  Can someone tell me if it has any value?

Thanks


----------



## wave (Jun 20, 2006)

*Raleigh*

This might help:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/racing-usa.html


----------



## BikerBruce (Dec 5, 2009)

*Can Anyone find a more relevant Reference PLEASE?*

The OP was asking about the Raleigh "Team USA" model, NOT the "Racing USA"  an entirely DIFFERENT model, 

The "TEAM USA" model was NOT a "funny bike", and was the retail model commemorating the '84 Olympics victories by US Cycling Team members riding the Raleigh Technium Bike, specifically designed for our '84 Olympics riders, by Raleigh, with help from Boeing Aircraft.  Huffy's ONLY connection, was that they manufactured some bikes and some components, but the winning bikes were Raleigh - and make NO mistake about that.  I will post detailed photos of this "TEAM USA" model Raleigh, but this is the bike that was originally mentioned, and I personally would also appreciate any info anyone on this forum might have that they could share.  Thanks.


----------



## BikerBruce (Dec 5, 2009)

Here, as promised, are two jpeg images of the Raleigh Team USA bike referred to by the OP.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 6, 2009)

For something along these lines you might also want to try your queries here,
http://www.bikeforums.net


----------

